# Blakus Cello - CUBASE Sequence for Bach Prelude (and MIDI File)



## Embertone (Aug 27, 2013)

01/17/14 

Here's the Bach Prelude inside my Cubase session:



And a http://www.embertone.com/NO-DELETE/Embertone_BlakusCello_Bach-Suite-in-G_Prelude.mid (MIDI FILE) for anyone curious to try it out...

Thanks!

-Alex

01/05/13 A BELATED HAPPY NEW YEAR!

We just finished sequencing a Blakus Cello performance of the prelude from Bach's Cello Suite No. 1 in G Major. Hope you enjoy listening as much as we enjoyed working on this!!

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F128019143&secret_url=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/embertone/bach-embertone-blakus-cello

Love,

Alex and Jon

12/09/13



Happy holidays Everyone!

Also, here's a new demo track featuring Blakus and Friedlander: CLARITY THROUGH RAGE

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F124049310&secret_url=false[/flash]

This was a fun one to make- it uses ONLY Friedlander's and Blakus's :D. No other instruments. Thought we would share this with everyone. Thanks!

-Alex and Jon

11/23/13

RELEASED!
http://www.embertone.com/instruments/blakuscello.php

After releasing the cello yesterday, we had some download issues... and decided to hold back for a few hours while solving them. Now it's ready for action - have fun and email your support questions to info AT embertone DOT com

Thanks!

-Alex and Jon

11/15/13

Ahhhh! I can't believe it's mid November. We've been working our butts off to get the cello out into the world, and the scripting has gotten more complex than we intended (which is becoming a theme for us). The good news is, this thing is turning out GREAT. So without further ado, here's our first video demo/walkthrough for this beastly instrument:









The end is in sight now... Blakus Cello releases on Friday, November 15th. 

Thanks and have a great weekend!

-Alex and Jon
---------------------

Hello VI-C community!

We're excited to introduce you to the *Blakus Cello* - a collaboration with the composer/cellist "Blakus", or Blake Robinson. 

The instrument is in the final stages of editing now, and our first demo is available for your listening pleasure. The instrument features chromatically sampled bow change, slurred and portamento "legatos", a variety of attack samples ("emo", normal, on the bow, harsh), multi-dynamic staccatos at 8x RR, vibrato control (to customize the depth/intensity/speed), tremolos, sul pont... and more!

More details (including a release date) to come. Thanks!

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F105635024&secret_url=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/embertone/alex-davis-embertones-blakus

-Alex and Jon


----------



## HDJK (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Great news :D


----------



## feck (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*

After getting the Friedlander recently, I am really looking forward to this release.


----------



## Ron Snijders (Aug 27, 2013)

The only important question is: WHEN!?

And perhaps 'How much?', but I'm guessing that will be in the same ball park as the Friedlander.


----------



## aaronnt1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Sounding very nice!


----------



## PMortise (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Wow, I'm lovin' the sound of this.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Been waiting for a good all around solo cello with lots of control. Looks like this will be it! I've been impressed by what I've seen of the solo violin too. Any potential violin/cello bundle? I'm not really in need of the violin but hey if there was an incentive bundle, I may just go for it!


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 27, 2013)

Okay who's going to buy this and immediately play "Game of Thrones"


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 27, 2013)

why isn't anything happening? i'm throwing my money on the screen... TAKE THEM!!!

I really really really want this, and the other two solo strings that you'll make (RIGHT? :D)

W


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Aug 27, 2013)

reddognoyz @ Tue Aug 27 said:


> Okay who's going to buy this and immediately play "Game of Thrones"



Wait... I thought that was the demo song.


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 27, 2013)

well it sounds damn good. I hear the violin was really cpu hungry. Wondering about this cello.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Great news guys... I bet this is going to be hugely successful - and rightfully so!


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Congratulations on taking this to the next level!


----------



## Embertone (Aug 27, 2013)

reddognoyz @ Tue Aug 27 said:


> well it sounds damn good. I hear the violin was really cpu hungry. Wondering about this cello.



Not CPU intensive for me - though it is RAM hungry if you want to be able to control legato transition/portamento speeds!

Alex


----------



## Ron Snijders (Aug 27, 2013)

reddognoyz @ Tue 27 Aug said:


> well it sounds damn good. I hear the violin was really cpu hungry. Wondering about this cello.


The violin was CPU hungry for some people due to a bug that got fixed very quickly after release. It's quite alright now, actually


----------



## aaronnt1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Embertone @ Tue 27 Aug said:


> reddognoyz @ Tue Aug 27 said:
> 
> 
> > well it sounds damn good. I hear the violin was really cpu hungry. Wondering about this cello.
> ...



Yes please! The more control the better, though I do also appreciate ready made expressive patches, something like the expressive and lyrical patches in EWSO.


----------



## quantum7 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*

:shock: Me want!!!!


----------



## Per Lichtman (Aug 28, 2013)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*



> Okay who's going to buy this and immediately play "Game of Thrones"



^^ Thats me!


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Aug 29, 2013)

Guys, what are Embertone's other librarys like? On their website now and they are very cheap!


----------



## korgscrew (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*



MA-Simon @ Wed Aug 28 said:


> > Okay who's going to buy this and immediately play "Game of Thrones"
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Thats me!



And me!!

In fact, the backing is ready :mrgreen: 

Just waiting for embertone!!

RELEASE THE CELLO!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spfpSIyt4qc


----------



## Per Lichtman (Aug 29, 2013)

Anthony N.Putson @ Thu Aug 29 said:


> Guys, what are Embertone's other librarys like? On their website now and they are very cheap!



The Friedlander Violin and Blakus Cello are on a different level of sampling detail than their earlier libraries (with proportionally higher prices that still aren't expensive) while their earlier products are less extensively sampled (but from what I gather, still popular both because of their tone and lower prices).

The Embertone Intimate Strings Light free library is not so close-miked, nor extensive in range but is easily one of the most useful free string libraries out there (up alongside pocketBlakus, the Jasper Blunk libraries and the Strezov Sampling Cornucopia Staccatos - and to a lesser extent the signicantly more range limited Embertone FB Cello and Spitfire Audio Sable tester patches).

Definitely worth checking out, but just be aware that they went to a whole new level of sampling detail with their most recent solo string products.


----------



## lumcas (Aug 29, 2013)

I like the tone very much, but it travels a bit in the stereo field - will you take care of that? I come across this problem very often in stereo recording, because live players move while playing too, but Blakus is dancing a bit too much I've noticed this also in the Friedlander but it's been a while since I used it and as far as I remember making it mono was the only solution for me. It's a shame, because as I already said, the tone and performance are very nice. Anyway, not a dealbreaker - looking forward to Friedlander's bigger brother.


----------



## Per Lichtman (Aug 29, 2013)

@lumcas If you take the mono samples and remove the stereo aspects of the FX chain in Friedlander, then like you said you don't get that. But I'm curious to know whether the issues you had with the "dancing" were in the same sample group or in different ones? I mainly heard variation between staccato samples and legato ones, so I just re-panned the staccato groups to compensate and then saved the program with the changes.


----------



## 667 (Aug 29, 2013)

Per Lichtman @ Thu Aug 29 said:


> The Friedlander Violin and Blakus Cello are on a different level of sampling detail than their earlier libraries (with proportionally higher prices that still aren't expensive) while their earlier products are less extensively sampled (but from what I gather, still popular both because of their tone and lower prices).


The Chapman Trumpet is very playable, great value for $$$


----------



## Per Lichtman (Aug 29, 2013)

@667 Yes, that's one of the ones that gets closest (and of course the shire whistle had tons of RR).

But most of the libraries before did either legato or lots of RR samples. With Friedlander violin they had 8 layer RR staccatos and legato samples, which is part of the reason it has more samples included than any of their previous libraries (I seem to remember over twice as many, and that's before the promised update).


----------



## lumcas (Aug 29, 2013)

@Per Lichtman - Thank you for your input. I'm not at my music computer at the moment, doing some TV post (oh God, how do I love music). I'll check later. But this has been and issue for me when close miking handheld instruments (violin, viola, woodwinds). Piano in earthquake free area is very forgiving in that regard. And I would probably not like to have violin hard panned (left - right) anyway - it's sounds usually too wide. But narrowing or even collapsing to mono is not ideal either - depending on miking technique used, you can start noticing phase issues. Anyway, I'm sort of glad, that I'm not alone having this problem. So, no biggie for me, really.


----------



## Per Lichtman (Aug 29, 2013)

@lumcas It sounds like you are making things hard on yourself. 

You can get completely mono output from Embertone Friedlander Violin - no need to "collapse" it in post. In fact I have some custom NKIs on my system where I did exactly that.

- Load any of the Friedlander violin mono programs (these only use mono samples, not stereo ones).
- Go into customizing the instrument.
- Go group by group to disable any stereo related FX (I'm blanking on exactly which ones are the culprits but it's easy to watch the output) for each group.
- When you are going group by group, also make sure to double-check that each group is panned exactly center.
- Save your custom NKI under a different name.

There you go - none of the phase artifacts you would get if you tried to "collapse to mono" from a pair of stereo samples if there is movement within the stereo field. I would guess that Embertone might offer custom NKIs like that by default for Blakus if there is enough interest.


----------



## pabloborghi (Aug 29, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## lumcas (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you very much Per, I'll try it soon. To make things clear - I think that Embertone Friedlander is an amazing achievement and I do play violin


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Looks promising - looking forward to vids showing JUST the cello (controlling, KS's etc.)


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Aug 30, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*

edit: moved to violin thread.


----------



## artinro (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Can't wait to see a video demonstration. How's the progress on this instrument going, gents?


----------



## Embertone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*

our goal is to have presales mid month and the instrument out by Oct. 1!

=o


----------



## korgscrew (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*



Embertone @ Tue Sep 03 said:


> our goal is to have presales mid month and the instrument out by Oct. 1!
> 
> =o



Yay!!

Having much fun with the pocket blakus!

Will there be more than 1 dynamic? That's the only downside to friedlander for me.


----------



## artinro (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*



Embertone @ Tue Sep 03 said:


> our goal is to have presales mid month and the instrument out by Oct. 1!
> 
> =o



Great news! Whet our appetites with another demo soon 

Cheers, gentlemen.


----------



## feck (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*



korgscrew @ Tue Sep 03 said:


> Embertone @ Tue Sep 03 said:
> 
> 
> > our goal is to have presales mid month and the instrument out by Oct. 1!
> ...


Great news! Count me in for a pre-order. :D


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*



korgscrew @ Tue Sep 03 said:


> Embertone @ Tue Sep 03 said:
> 
> 
> > our goal is to have presales mid month and the instrument out by Oct. 1!
> ...



I used to think that, but after buying it and playing with it, the modeled dynamics works great. As long as it's expressive, which it is. I'm not sure more sampled dynamics would make it better. They've mentioned adding different types of sustains though which will give it even more variation.


----------



## korgscrew (Sep 3, 2013)

It's not a massive downside. I just keep finding my hand moving the mod wheel for for some dynamics.


----------



## Per Lichtman (Sep 3, 2013)

@korgscrew I am not sure which host you are using, but in some Reaper sessions where I needed that extra bit, I tied expression controller to control external saturation or exciter and/or EQ effects That way the frequency balance changed more like it would with additional sample dynamic layers and I get to use my favorite FX to do it instead of the bundled Kontakt ones.


----------



## korgscrew (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Per, I'm using Logic Pro X. It's more quiet expression I wish it has. It's quite loud as it is :-/

Mind you, all my spitfire libs are really quiet!


----------



## Per Lichtman (Sep 3, 2013)

@korgscrew The same technique works for quiet expression - you just change the maximum in and out points.

MIDI CC value 0 = negative EQ gain values in frequency for the high harmonics and to a lesser extent in the lowest body frequencies if desired
MIDI CC value 127 = neutral EQ gain values for the same frequencies (or just less negative values if you find it's too big already)

Everything else gets interpolated. You set the lowest point based on the smallest tone that you want in the quietest passages and the highest based on the biggest you want. You can also tie in gain if you want a wider dynamic range than the default used in the instrument.

It's a technique that's library independent so once you find the way to do it for this library you can use on others, too, if you so choose.


----------



## Per Lichtman (Sep 3, 2013)

And of course if you don't want to deal with routing it in Logic, you can do all of that in Kontakt instead, since Friedlander Violin (and thus hopefully Blakus Cello as well) is fully editable.


----------



## Blakus (Sep 3, 2013)

I actually use a volume transformer in Cubase, attached to CC1, to increase the dynamic range of the violin. (and other instruments). I find this enables a lot more 'sculpted' expression and phrasing. I love instruments that go to ppp with the mod wheel all the way down. :D

This can also be done inside kontakt as well though!


----------



## korgscrew (Sep 3, 2013)

Could anyone explain how to do this in kontakt?


----------



## Per Lichtman (Sep 3, 2013)

@Blakus If you haven't yet, you might want to try doing the same thing with the input level on a saturation plug-in (URS Saturation, Studio Devil VTP, SoundToys Decapitator, some of the Acustica Audio Nebula libarries, etc.) - it can make the instrument seem thicker as it goes into the higher dynamics and introduce harmonics.

But then again, pocketBlakus and Friedlander Violin aren't exactly "body-deficient" so it might be more use to you on another library.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*

The MW patch already has dynamics applied and works pretty well I think. However I'd love to be able to remove the MW assignment on the vibrato speed and depth so I can control those separately. Haven't found where to do that yet. CC1 isn't assigned in the midi tab.

Hopefully for the Cello there is also some good modelled dynamics.


----------



## artinro (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Any new cello tidbits you good folks at Embertone might be willing to divulge? 8)


----------



## Embertone (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Echoes- in the Friedlander violin instrument folder, look for the "all CC's" patch. Here you'll be able to separate it control vibrato speed, vibrato intensity, vibrato color, vibrato pitch AND dynamics!

For our Blakus cello, the GUI is just about complete. We had to integrate the new articulations into the design, which was a bit of a challenge! We are in the home stretch of final edits now. We think you guys will love this thing!!

More soon- thanks!!

Alex


----------



## aaronnt1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Will sustains be looped? I think this is pretty important seeing as even with bow changes, a good string player can give the impression of an infinite note.


----------



## Embertone (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Not looped, notes can be infinite but with "same note" bow changes.

Thanks!

Alex


----------



## artinro (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*



Embertone @ Sat Sep 21 said:


> For our Blakus cello, the GUI is just about complete. We had to integrate the new articulations into the design, which was a bit of a challenge! We are in the home stretch of final edits now. We think you guys will love this thing!!
> 
> More soon- thanks!!
> 
> Alex



Alex, thank you for the update. So would you say your goal of Oct. 1st is still achievable at this point?

All the best to you and your team as you work to finish this!


----------



## Embertone (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Sadly, we're not quite on schedule - lots of little logistics have been keeping us from getting all the way there... but the good news is, we're still only one big push away from release. Soooooon!


----------



## korgscrew (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*



Embertone @ Tue Sep 24 said:


> Sadly, we're not quite on schedule - lots of little logistics have been keeping us from getting all the way there... but the good news is, we're still only one big push away from release. Soooooon!



:evil: For god sake Alex, stop teasing! Your killing me here!

I could have bought a cello and got grade 8 by now! :wink: 

Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Ganvai (Sep 24, 2013)

Soon? Soon? Why do you torture us like that????


----------



## Embertone (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Here's the *almost* complete GUI 







-Alex


----------



## Per Lichtman (Sep 25, 2013)

@Alex That's a lot more articulations than in the initial Friedlander release. I'm very much looking forward to hearing them.


----------



## feck (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Definitely psyched for this - it will be a day 1 purchase for me.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Instant purchase here too.

Can we assume it will have the same little ensemble function as the violin?


----------



## Embertone (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Echoes - YES, the ensemble function is alive and well in Blakus Cello


----------



## guizmox (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*

Wonderful and user-friendly interface.
My congratulations to Embertone, their instruments sounds beautiful and not bugged ! Just bought the Chapman Trumpet, which is a pleasure to play with.
Will buy the Cello and the violin ASAP !
Thanks for making affordable instruments.


----------



## Blakus (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*

Here's another peek at the Embertone Blakus Cello with a quick improv! I played it live just using keyboard and CC1/CC11 faders, then spent about 5 mins tweaking the midi afterwards.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F113317570&secret_url=false[/flash]
NoFlash: https://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/ember ... llo-improv


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*

Wow Blakus, that's REALLY nice!


----------



## Ron Snijders (Oct 1, 2013)

Insanity! Why can't I dump my money yet?


----------



## tmm (Oct 1, 2013)

+1

Sounds great! Also sounds like it will sit very nicely beside the Friedlander, similar quality of tone in the samples.


----------



## brunodegazio (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*

Wasn't there a mention earlier in this thread of an October 1 release date?
What's the current ETA for the Blakus?


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Oct 1, 2013)

Will you be able to change the programmed keyswitches for activating articulations? This is pretty important and unless I'm missing something I don't think this is possible in the Friedlander.


----------



## Embertone (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*

Jordan - your question is very well timed - I just asked our amazing/brilliant/crafty programmer if this is a practical addition that we can make within our time limits. Will get back to you!

Oct. 1 would have been a lovely time to release Blakus Cello, but with all of the feature additions, we still have just a bit of work to do before everything is perfect. Thanks!!

-Alex


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*



Embertone @ Tue Oct 01 said:


> Jordan - your question is very well timed - I just asked our amazing/brilliant/crafty programmer if this is a practical addition that we can make within our time limits. Will get back to you!
> 
> -Alex



Is there any chance we could get that functionality in a Friedlander update? It's minor but I literally have the entire rest of my template set up so that key X activates X articulation, and Friedlander is the ONLY one that differs and there's nothing I can do about it. Would be a huge quality of life improvement.


----------



## Embertone (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*

Is there no workaround? I wonder if there are any multi scripts that can translate keyswitches...

Looking into the possibilities now. Thanks!


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*



Embertone @ Tue Oct 01 said:


> Is there no workaround? I wonder if there are any multi scripts that can translate keyswitches...
> 
> Looking into the possibilities now. Thanks!



For me the main problem is that the Friedlander keyswitches are right smack dab in the middle of other instrument's ranges (I think it's either in the C2 or 3 range, right?). So it clashes pretty firmly with any attempt to make your personal keyswitches universal across all libraries.

If there was a way to put the keyswitches in the -1 or -2 range, that would be very, very nice.


----------



## Drakken (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*



Blakus @ Tue Oct 01 said:


> Here's another peek at the Embertone Blakus Cello with a quick improv! I played it live just using keyboard and CC1/CC11 faders, then spent about 5 mins tweaking the midi afterwards.
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F113317570&secret_url=false[/flash]
> NoFlash: https://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/ember ... llo-improv



Sounds absolutely wonderful. Can't wait to get my hands on this. :D


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*

That DOES sound amazing! I'm good on solo violins but I might want to get my hands on that cello. Especially if we get some of those oft-overlooked articulations.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*

Been away for a while - any ETA on this?


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Oct 4, 2013)

Man ... I just don't know about the cello. I love Blakus's homemade cello and it has a first-string spot in my template, but the latest demo for Embertone's version of it ("One Last Dance") leaves the cello sounding totally lifeless. And I could be wrong but I seem to hear some jumping around in the stereo field. I WANT to eagerly anticipate this library and I know it's early, but so far the demos aren't doing much for me.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey Jordan, I feel the need to at least clarify this, what you may refer to regarding the stereo field is a stereo delay I have on the solo cello besides the reverb (you ultimately can hear it on the stops in between @1:03 and 2:08). The pure dry cello has no jumps whatsoever (at least none I noticed when working with the beta version). Regarding the sound being lifeless, well I guess that's more a matter of taste. I personally don't feel that way but that may be just me. I think we all know that a virtual instrument will pretty much never reach the same level as a human being having his or her fingers on the instrument - but then again - that's not the intention. From my understanding in playing around with this beauty I feel that it's the closest to the real thing I have ever had my hands on, but even there you'll realize, close is not equal. If I have a cue with a standout solo performance of such a diverse instrument I very unlikely have samples do the job, but rather hire a real cellist. If that's not possible I either try to mask lack of realism through various techniques (orchestration etc) or just choose a different instrument. 
That was not the case on this demo, I wanted to bring out the cello as it sounds in a nearly standalone performance. You can massage a lot of parameters to your taste (and I spent a bunch of time on that) like vibrato depth, speed, transition times etc. So all the tools are there to get this product as close to the real thing as possible. 

Hope this helps
Best Dirk



Jordan Gagne @ Fri Oct 04 said:


> Man ... I just don't know about the cello. I love Blakus's homemade cello and it has a first-string spot in my template, but the latest demo for Embertone's version of it ("One Last Dance") leaves the cello sounding totally lifeless. And I could be wrong but I seem to hear some jumping around in the stereo field. I WANT to eagerly anticipate this library and I know it's early, but so far the demos aren't doing much for me.


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Oct 4, 2013)

de_signs @ Fri Oct 04 said:


> Hey Jordan, I feel the need to at least clarify this, what you may refer to regarding the stereo field is a stereo delay I have on the solo cello besides the reverb (you ultimately can hear it on the stops in between @1:03 and 2:08). The pure dry cello has no jumps whatsoever (at least none I noticed when working with the beta version). Regarding the sound being lifeless, well I guess that's more a matter of taste. I personally don't feel that way but that may be just me. I think we all know that a virtual instrument will pretty much never reach the same level as a human being having his or her fingers on the instrument - but then again - that's not the intention. From my understanding in playing around with this beauty I feel that it's the closest to the real thing I have ever had my hands on, but even there you'll realize, close is not equal. If I have a cue with a standout solo performance of such a diverse instrument I very unlikely have samples do the job, but rather hire a real cellist. If that's not possible I either try to mask lack of realism through various techniques (orchestration etc) or just choose a different instrument.
> That was not the case on this demo, I wanted to bring out the cello as it sounds in a nearly standalone performance. You can massage a lot of parameters to your taste (and I spent a bunch of time on that) like vibrato depth, speed, transition times etc. So all the tools are there to get this product as close to the real thing as possible.
> 
> Hope this helps
> Best Dirk



Haha, well then I take what back what I said about the stereo field, but for now I stand by my assessment that the cello sounds a bit lifeless. I don't mean it sounds fake, I just mean it sounds a bit blah. Anyway, that's just my opinion, and I'll reserve further judgment until more demos come out. Don't want to start any controversy on VI-control by criticizing a library or a company :D. I'm just not convinced yet.


----------



## Neifion (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*

Can someone post a link for "One Last Dance"? I'm also on the fence about the cello, too. I think it sounds promising, but I already have the Garritan Gofriller Solo Cello, which also has amazing playability (vibrato depth, speed, dynamics, velocity-controlled portamento, etc.). 

I have the Friedlander, which I absolutely love, and I really like the ensemble feature. That might be what tips me in favor of the Embertone Cello; the fact that it basically comes with a free Cello section, which the Gofriller sadly does not.

Of course, it also comes down to sound. The Gofriller has a pretty distinct sound, I think, so I'm hoping the Embertone Cello will have just as much character. Another plus to getting the Embertone Cello is that it might mesh better with the Friedlander, assuming they were recorded in a similar enough manner.

So I basically just thought out loud there. :D Seems I might have sold myself on this. Still need to hear more to be sure!


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*



Neifion @ Fri Oct 04 said:


> Can someone post a link for "One Last Dance"? I'm also on the fence about the cello, too. I think it sounds promising, but I already have the Garritan Gofriller Solo Cello, which also has amazing playability (vibrato depth, speed, dynamics, velocity-controlled portamento, etc.).
> 
> I have the Friedlander, which I absolutely love, and I really like the ensemble feature. That might be what tips me in favor of the Embertone Cello; the fact that it basically comes with a free Cello section, which the Gofriller sadly does not.
> 
> ...



https://soundcloud.com/embertone/dirk-e ... nes-blakus


----------



## Embertone (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*

I certainly don't agree about the cello being lifeless, but perhaps my opinion is a little biased :D. One area of improvement (among many) is the number of sustains that we captured- 1) low velocity = emotional (with a nice swell attack) 2) mid/low velocity = "normal" bowing. 3) mid/high velocity triggers a set of "immediate" bowing, not a vigorous attack but not gradual either. 4) ultra high velocity will set off a monstrous ff attack, perfect when you want to feel that grit on the bow.

I can't wait to show everyone the cello ensemble, this one really shines... Especially with the new tremolo/pizz/Sul pont articulations. Anyhow- there more demos on the way, including a video demonstration of the new features, articulations and bowing styles. 

Thanks!

Alex


----------



## Neifion (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*



Embertone @ Fri Oct 04 said:


> I certainly don't agree about the cello being lifeless, but perhaps my opinion is a little biased :D. One area of improvement (among many) is the number of sustains that we captured- 1) low velocity = emotional (with a nice swell attack) 2) mid/low velocity = "normal" bowing. 3) mid/high velocity triggers a set of "immediate" bowing, not a vigorous attack but not gradual either. 4) ultra high velocity will set off a monstrous ff attack, perfect when you want to feel that grit on the bow.
> 
> I can't wait to show everyone the cello ensemble, this one really shines... Especially with the new tremolo/pizz/Sul pont articulations. Anyhow- there more demos on the way, including a video demonstration of the new features, articulations and bowing styles.
> 
> ...



Sounds awesome, Alex! I'm doing a series of Western-themed songs right now, and some nice grit sounds enticing. Release it now, durnit! :D


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 4, 2013)

That's so NOT lifeless, Alex, no need to worry. Plus in some ways libraries with that much control demand that you inject the "life" yourself, so it's up to everyone's individual interpretation of the music.


----------



## Ganvai (Oct 4, 2013)

I can't imagine that the Blakus Cello will sound liveless.

The Friedlander Violin is very lively, the Pocket Blakus is very lively, best premises for the Blakus Cello to be very lively. 

I count on the experience of this team.


----------



## korgscrew (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*

I think it does sound a little lifeless in this track, it does sound a little clinical. It needs some good reverb on there with the dry signal set back some. Blakes improv demohas much more life in it.

It seems the solo cello is flavour of the times at moment too! Rush, Game of thrones et all.


----------



## Blakus (Oct 5, 2013)

Because of the flexibility of the instrument, user cc input very much determines the amount of 'life' present. It is possible to achieve exaggerated levels of 'life' in the instrument if you really wanted to. I think the choice of slightly slower vibrato speed in the latest demo tends to make it sound this way, but again - it is very much a taste thing! I love the track Dirk! Beautiful writing


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 5, 2013)

Blakus @ Sat Oct 05 said:


> Because of the flexibility of the instrument, user cc input very much determines the amount of 'life' present. It is possible to achieve exaggerated levels of 'life' in the instrument if you really wanted to. I think the choice of slightly slower vibrato speed in the latest demo tends to make it sound this way, but again - it is very much a taste thing! I love the track Dirk! Beautiful writing



The same as is by using the SM instruments. You have to learn the instruments more like a real thing. Only fiddling out of the box is lifeless.

BTW: I like the chello very much!


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*

Sounds great, looking forward to this!

The friedlander is also getting these different velocity based sustains, is that right?


----------



## Embertone (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*

Yep! Our plan is to give Friedlander a GUI face-lift, while upgrading sample content free for all users.

Alex


----------



## williemyers (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello*



Embertone @ Tue Sep 24 said:


> Sadly, we're not quite on schedule - lots of little logistics have been keeping us from getting all the way there... but the good news is, we're still only one big push away from release. Soooooon!


Alex, hoping for an update? Seems like it was just a few days from release, but that was about a month ago?


----------



## Embertone (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*

Yes, thanks reviving this thread - we tried to cram some last-minute new features into the instrument - and it caused us a serious delay. We are aiming and pushing hard for 11/1! I'd like to get a video walkthrough up here as soon as possible to show this thing off.

Thanks!

-Alex

EDIT -

some of those new features include:

1) Changeable keyswitches
2) Improved sul pont, sul pont trem and normal tremolo legato
3) Extra improvements to the vibrato, timing and EQ of the whole insturment

o/~


----------



## Ron Snijders (Oct 22, 2013)

Huge props for delaying the release rather than pushing it on the market in a form you think you could've improved on!


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 22, 2013)

Ron Snijders @ Tue Oct 22 said:


> Huge props for delaying the release rather than pushing it on the market in a form you think you could've improved on!



+1


----------



## dormusic (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*



Embertone @ Tue Oct 22 said:


> Yes, thanks reviving this thread - we tried to cram some last-minute new features into the instrument - and it caused us a serious delay. We are aiming and pushing hard for 11/1! I'd like to get a video walkthrough up here as soon as possible to show this thing off.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...



Embertone and Samplemodelling are, in my opinion, *the only two serious VI developers worth looking at if you are a MUSICIAN and a COMPOSER*; People who really need that extra care and detail. Thank you for doing something so correctly.

Some questions though- According to the GUI, why are sul pont. and con sordino contradictory things? One could play con sord. sul pont. :wink: I'm asking since you took the trouble to actually model it... so why not both?
And I hope you have sul tasto/flautando/harmonics (and everything in between, eg. *harmonics with gliss. transitions a la bartok romanian dances*) under development ^^


----------



## Embertone (Oct 23, 2013)

Dor- excellent point! And we appreciate your kind words 

Many of those other styles you're mentioning- flautando, harmonics, Sul tasto... are all great ideas for the future... Thanks for the feedback!

Alex


----------



## MA-Simon (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*

2 Days!


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*



MA-Simon @ Tue 29 Oct said:


> 2 Days!



Until what? Did I miss something? IS THERE A RELEASE DATE?


----------



## korgscrew (Oct 29, 2013)

1st November. I won't be disappointed if it isn't though. Id rather them release when its ready, which not a lot companies do these days.


----------



## Fidelity (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*

How 'bout a discounted preorder? 

*EDIT: Thank you, autocorrect, for making it look like I was asking for...umm...yeah...


----------



## Embertone (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*

cello? what cello? :roll: 

Bad news - 11/1 isn't happening.

Good news - the instrument is even better than we thought it would be (and we're always optimistic). The ensemble is a f*cking revelation! (in our biased opinions). And... more scripting and instrument improvements on the Friedlander than we could list out. Mainly because I'm so exhausted from the work that my short term memory is completely shot! 

haha 8) 

More info soon - thank you guys n' gals for being patient. We can't wait to share it with everyone!


----------



## korgscrew (Oct 31, 2013)

Take your time


----------



## milesito (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*

....I can hardly wait! 

Thanks for working so diligently on getting it right with your team! Super excited...


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 31, 2013)

Guys - If you know you can improve it ever so much just before release, DO IT! Don't succumb to our mindless hunger for more sample libraries. 

I'm really impressed by your will to do your absolute best with this, and to bring us the greatest you can with your VI's.


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*



> Guys - If you know you can improve it ever so much just before release, DO IT! Don't succumb to our mindless hunger for more sample libraries.


Why yes, yes, yes.

But I just finished my Bachelor of Arts in Communication Design Today (1.0, bestgrade) and need this to celebrate!!! :D


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*

I don't mean to knock the Friedlander, which seems likely to be the best solo violin out there at the moment, but I think the ensemble patch was sort of its weakness. If this was improved with the cello, as it sounds like it was, will this improvement carry over to the violin as well?


----------



## m-tron (Nov 13, 2013)

@Embertone: do you have any good news to report? i'm really excited about this instrument! do you have an updated release date? if the solo part of the instrument is ready to go but the ensemble part is holding you up, would you consider releasing a "v0.9 solo-only" version with an ensemble-enabled version 1.0 free update to follow? even if you released one that was solo-only and legato-only (kind of like an update to the pocketblakus), i'd buy it right away!


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*



MA-Simon @ Fri Nov 01 said:


> But I just finished my Bachelor of Arts in Communication Design Today (1.0, bestgrade) and need this to celebrate!!! :D



Congrats :D


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [GUI Image Posted]*



> Congrats Very Happy


Thanks! Alas, It is getting a little bit late now. Not shure if I will still be able cloak that purchase, as a present to myself, for said event.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: [Intro Video and Release Information!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Ahhhh! I can't believe it's mid November. We've been working our butts off to get the cello out into the world, and the scripting has gotten more complex than we intended (which is becoming a theme for us). The good news is, this thing is turning out GREAT. So without further ado, here's our first video demo/walkthrough for this beastly instrument:









It is in sight now... Blakus Cello releases on Friday, November 22nd. 

Thanks and have a great weekend!

-Alex and Jon


----------



## tmm (Nov 15, 2013)

So that we're clear... Friday, November 15th is today. Is that what you meant?

(typed with a single raised eyebrow and a good deal of excitement)


----------



## Embertone (Nov 15, 2013)

ahem, 11/22/13, yes


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: [Intro Video and Release Information!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Finally, hooray! Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## m-tron (Nov 15, 2013)

AWESOME!!! SOOOOOO excited about this. i've been stalking this thread for a long time!


----------



## feck (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: [Intro Video and Release Information!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Congrats guys, looks very intuitive and sounds great. Looking forward to grabbing this.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: [Intro Video and Release Information!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Can not wait for this thing. Looks outstanding. Been wanting a comprehensive cello for years!


----------



## autopilot (Nov 15, 2013)

ch-ching


----------



## marcotronic (Nov 15, 2013)

Has a price already be mentioned somewhere?

thanks
Marco


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm not sure if any of this was intentional or not but on the site for the Blakus Cello, the "Title" is still Embertone - Friedlander Violin and the Media link still contains the Friedlander walkthrough video.

Anyway I'm excited for this. I'm not in the market for any more strings at all but I might have to get this anyway...really excited!


----------



## Viango (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*

This thing sounds great. I still have some questions:
What is the minimum CPU requirement to play this Cello?
What is the name of the Application you are using on your Ipad in the video?


----------



## aaronnt1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Sounds great! Did you record trills?


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*



Viango @ Sat Nov 16 said:


> This thing sounds great. I still have some questions:
> What is the minimum CPU requirement to play this Cello?
> What is the name of the Application you are using on your Ipad in the video?



The program is called TouchOSC.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 17, 2013)

marcotronic @ Sat Nov 16 said:


> Has a price already be mentioned somewhere?
> 
> thanks
> Marco



The price will be $120 USD! We decided to make the 24-bit version 5 bucks more, just a little extra to make up for server costs. There is a negligible difference in sound between version, we suggest that everyone considers the 16-bit version just to save on RAM!



Casiquire @ Sat Nov 16 said:


> I'm not sure if any of this was intentional or not but on the site for the Blakus Cello, the "Title" is still Embertone - Friedlander Violin and the Media link still contains the Friedlander walkthrough video.



Thank you - just fixing this now :roll:



Viango @ Sat Nov 16 said:


> This thing sounds great. I still have some questions:
> What is the minimum CPU requirement to play this Cello?
> What is the name of the Application you are using on your Ipad in the video?



CPU requirements are the same as the violin... The basic rule of thumb is, if your machine can handle other modern sample libraries/virtual instruments, it can handle this one. To be more specific though, I'd say you wouldn't want to go below 2GHz, and multi-cores will help! Also, for the heaviest patch, about 1.6-ish GB of RAM will be chomped up...

As mentioned, the template is Touch OSC - a wonderful little program that costs 1.99 at the App store... it works for iPads, iPhones, and also droid devices... but the template that I created is sized up for an iPad. The product comes with a template so that you can make it your own though!

Thanks all!

-Alex


----------



## AC986 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*

I thinks that's pretty good and you may have just cornered the solo cello market.

I assume you need to an iPad to get all those techniques going.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*

No ipad needed, it's just helpful to have all the CC's right in front of you. All of that is possible without the fancy touch OSC template


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*

Absolutely lovely. Are you a classically trained pianist by any chance? It made me smile to hear the opening of Chopin's Ballade No.1 there


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice! Another one for my never-ending must buy list.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes! Love that Ballade, though I never learned it... I tackled the less difficult F Major ballade, so much fun to play Chopin!

To answer a question from earlier, no recorded trills! Though with borrowed round robin and slur legato, you can get a really nice sounding trill out of this thing


----------



## feck (Nov 17, 2013)

Embertone @ Sun Nov 17 said:


> marcotronic @ Sat Nov 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Has a price already be mentioned somewhere?
> ...


Nice....methinks you will sell plenty of these at that price! o-[][]-o


----------



## tmm (Nov 17, 2013)

Considering the ensemble function, and how crazy good it sounds, $120 is a mind-blowing price when you compare to other solo + ens cello libs on the market (that IMO don't sound as good, and def can't do as much from a single patch).


----------



## aaronnt1 (Nov 18, 2013)

Embertone @ Sun 17 Nov said:


> To answer a question from earlier, no recorded trills! Though with borrowed round robin and slur legato, you can get a really nice sounding trill out of this thing



Hmmm, the legatos do sound absolutely lovely but I've yet to hear a string library that can even come close to emulating a realistic trill sound with just a legato patch. The transitions would come way too fast. Are you able to provide an example from the Cello of an emulated trill? Otherwise I personally would be happy to pay extra for the inclusion of actual recorded trills...

Thanks.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*

Understand where you're coming from - the initial release definitely won't have trill samples, but we'd always consider it for an update. At the very least, we can add a "trill builder", with some kind of cool scripting power, to the list.

Thanks!!


----------



## aaronnt1 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*



Embertone @ Mon 18 Nov said:


> Understand where you're coming from - the initial release definitely won't have trill samples, but we'd always consider it for an update. At the very least, we can add a "trill builder", with some kind of cool scripting power, to the list.
> 
> Thanks!!



Thanks!


----------



## tmm (Nov 18, 2013)

Funny, just watching your latest vid again… I think you just made a Blakus sale _and_ an iPad sale.


----------



## hawpri (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*

Hm.. it looks like the 'media' tab for the cello's page brings up the violin demo of 'Noah Visits.'


----------



## Embertone (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*

Yeah, we are adjusting that page today... sorry about that!

tmm - the only reason I have an iPad is that I acquired my wife's when she upgraded to a nicer one. Touch OSC works just fine on a first gen iPad... No need for anything fancier than that!

-Alex


----------



## tmm (Nov 18, 2013)

Haha, Alex, we're supposed to be making a case for the newest, best iPad here


----------



## james7275 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*

Hi Embertone, The cello sounds nice, I wish you a lot of success with this.

may I derail the thread just for a moment, and ask where you guys are at with some of your other releases you had mentoned a while back? Such as the: Clarinet, and erhu, etc..


----------



## m-tron (Nov 22, 2013)

embertone, you've held that poor hostage for long enough. now we need you to carefully place the cello on the ground and back away slowly with your hands up.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*

It'll be out within hours! Just some final download tests...

Our next targets are the erhu and the clarinet... But first there will be some consecutive nights of decent sleep


----------



## m-tron (Nov 22, 2013)

sweeeeeeet!


----------



## feck (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*



Embertone @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> It'll be out within hours! Just some final download tests...
> 
> Our next targets are the erhu and the clarinet... But first there will be some consecutive nights of decent sleep


Erhu - great! Such a beautiful instrument.


----------



## m-tron (Nov 22, 2013)

i hope a solo viola is up after that!


----------



## Embertone (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*

We found a download bug - I'm re-uploading some HUGE files and then we'll be ready to go! Best estimate = 4 more hours. I'll update the thread when this sucker is on our site!

and then I'm off to -

o-[][]-o 

-Alex

EDIT - the viola is recorded already, it's going to be AMAZING!


----------



## HardyP (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*

Oooh noo…
I am so awaiting this, and would like to test it and do a mock-up of PianoGuys 9 Celli peace! I started one with pocketBlakus, but had to replace pizz. with the Spic…: https://www.dropbox.com/s/l53x6dd8wl61x ... 0Celli.mp3


----------



## wcreed51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Any update?


----------



## Embertone (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*

Final download test now... Crossing my fingers, if this one installs correctly, it's a green light!

-Alex


----------



## wcreed51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll go ahead and get the gin and vermouth ready in the shaker...


----------



## m-tron (Nov 22, 2013)

i must've had weird timing when i checked their site - already bought it and i'm downloading now!


----------



## Embertone (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*

The cello has dropped!! I'm going to keep it here at VI-Control until tomorrow, just not to overwhelm the bandwidth all at once. If anyone has issues, PLEASE email me ASAP at info AT embertone DOT com


----------



## Sparqee (Nov 22, 2013)

Awesome! I just purchased my copy. How long does it take for the download email to arrive?


----------



## Sparqee (Nov 22, 2013)

I got the invoice email but no download link.... you're killing me! <deep breath> It's ok, I can be patient...... <tap foot> really.... I can be patient....


----------



## m-tron (Nov 22, 2013)

it only took a minute or two for me. in case it matters, i used paypal and did a direct bank transfer - no credit card - not sure if that changes the processing time? the guys at embertone will definitely take care of you - shoot 'em an email if it takes a long time.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*

Continuata email should arrive after a few minutes. Check your spam if you still haven't gotten it!


----------



## feck (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*

Sweet! Bought and downloading now.


----------



## Sparqee (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*

Yes! It showed up. Now I'll sit here and wonder why I haven't upgraded my bandwidth yet. :D


----------



## Embertone (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*

Currently experiencing an issue where 24-bit users are getting stuck on file 7... Looking into it now, sorry about that!

-Alex


----------



## dannthr (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations on the release, guys!


----------



## Embertone (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*

UPDATE - All download/install problems seem to be solved at this point - I will open up purchasing on the website first thing in the morning, so that I can carefully monitor everything. Thanks and gnight! ZZZZZZZZ

-Alex


----------



## milesito (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*

Hi Alex,

Sent a couple of emails to you and Jonathan regarding the purchase and eagerly awaiting a reply ...I know you're busy getting the download site going but I wanted to catch you before you head out on vacation...

Miles-


----------



## Viango (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*

I was wondering if there are also Cello "lite" patches included with the Cello instrument (16 bit and 24 bit)? These "lite" patches will be very important for me!
The Friedlander violin is working very well (CPU efficient) in kontakt player 5 standalone version.
However if I open up a instance of kontakt player 5 with Friedlander Violin in my DAW (Studio One V.2.61) then CPU use is not efficient anymore and I'm having big trouble playing the full patches. I then have to use the "lite" patches instead which are playable for me. Only if I change my soundcards buffer settings from 512 to 1024 I can play the full patches of Friedlander violin in my DAW.
My Computer: Mac Mini i7 quadcore 2.6 Ghz with Friedlander samples on SSD connected through USB 3.0.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 23, 2013)

Vlango- are you loading the 1.01 patch of the violin? I can run Friedlander in a DAW at 128 buffer with no glitches... The 1.0 had lots of CPU issues, but were all solved with our quick 1.01 update! Email us for support info AT Embertone DOT com

Thanks!


----------



## Bo Clausen (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: [RELEASED!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Hej Embertone

Congratulations on the release -

Is it possible to use my unique discount code that I got when I pre-ordered the Friedlander Violin?

Best regards
Bo


----------



## Embertone (Nov 23, 2013)

Tis! Email jonathan AT embertone DOT com if you're having issues with that. Gracias!

Alex


----------



## synapse21 (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: [RELEASED!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Just did this, Alex (emailed Jon). Friedlander coupon wasn't adjusting the cello price.

- Rodney


----------



## Bo Clausen (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: [RELEASED!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*



synapse21 @ Sat Nov 23 said:


> Just did this, Alex (emailed Jon). Friedlander coupon wasn't adjusting the cello price.
> 
> - Rodney



+ 1


----------



## synapse21 (Nov 23, 2013)

Embertone @ Sat Nov 23 said:


> Tis! Email Jon AT Embertone DOT com if you're having issues with that. Gracias!
> 
> Alex



Actually, it appears to be jonathan AT embertone DOT com.


----------



## synapse21 (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [Intro Video and Release Information!]*



Embertone @ Fri Nov 22 said:


> EDIT - the viola is recorded already, it's going to be AMAZING!



Just one step away from a pretty fantastic quartet!

- Rodney


----------



## synapse21 (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: [RELEASED!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Unless you wanna kill yourself and do another, completely-different violin II. 

- Rodney


----------



## marcotronic (Nov 23, 2013)

Great. Immediately bought this baby  Download link was indeed in my spam folder - so if you guys are waiting for the link - really do check you junk folder! 
Downloading now. Cello has always been my favourite instrument.

Marco


----------



## Embertone (Nov 23, 2013)

synapse21 @ Sat Nov 23 said:


> Embertone @ Sat Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Tis! Email Jon AT Embertone DOT com if you're having issues with that. Gracias!
> ...



I would say THAT is an important detail  Editing it now.

We have figured out the issue with coupons... It involves going through every single coupon and adding blakus cello to the available list. Give us some time, but everyone's coupons will be working by end of the day. Thanks!!

-Alex

PS.

Violin II is in planning mode for us! o/~


----------



## synapse21 (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: [RELEASED!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Thanks as always, Alex!


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: [RELEASED!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Wanted to say thanks for not pressuring anyone to buying it now for some irresistable intro discount!  This has so much become a standard theme for this market ATM ...
I am definitively going to buy this, just not right now! (Waiting for several pay checks to come in first ...)


----------



## aaronnt1 (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: [RELEASED!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*



FriFlo @ Sat 23 Nov said:


> Wanted to say thanks for not pressuring anyone to buying it now for some irresistable intro discount!  This has so much become a standard theme for this market ATM ...
> I am definitively going to buy this, just not right now! (Waiting for several pay checks to come in first ...)



Sorry, are you actually saying thank you for _not _ being offered a discount? :mrgreen:


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 23, 2013)

They could have just as well said: 140$, 120$ if you Buy now. You fool yourself if you really believe you are saving money in all those early bird offerings! Reality is, the company wants the buyers to have an urgent feeling, buying now is essential! And this works really well! So well, it even works on me, in spite of understanding the trick! 
So, yes! I thank embertone to have as much confidence in their products to speak for themselves and not needing those cheap tricks. So everybody can get this Cello for the same price, even if he cannot afford it right now!


----------



## sebby20 (Nov 23, 2013)

*Embertone's Blakus Cello (Passacaglia)*

Hi Guys, here's my first attempt with the new embertone cello library.
I'm not a programmer, but liked it.
Seby


https://soundcloud.com/s-bastien-rivest/passacaglia-with-embertone


----------



## Per Lichtman (Nov 23, 2013)

@embertone Alex, I just realized that (unless I missed something) you don't have a link to the product page in your first post of the thread. I'm guessing people would want to click on that, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: [RELEASED!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Nah - nothing to see here... :roll: 

Thanks Per!

-Alex


----------



## Sparqee (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: [RELEASED!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

I had some problems with my download and Alex from Embertone got me all straightened out in no time. On a Saturday even!

Great support for an awesome product. Win, win! Now.... to dig into this beast.


----------



## milesito (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: [RELEASED!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

This sounds fantastic, Alex! Quick question..my Blakus Cello Full - Touch OSC patch says DEMO in yellow...is this supposed to be a demo or does that mean anything?

Thank much!


----------



## Embertone (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: [RELEASED!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Hey Miles,

hmmm. Not sure what is going on there - can you email me? Perhaps take a screenshot!

alex AT embertone DOT com

gracias!

-Alex


----------



## playz123 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: [RELEASED!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*



milesito @ Sat Nov 23 said:


> This sounds fantastic, Alex! Quick question..my Blakus Cello Full - Touch OSC patch says DEMO in yellow...is this supposed to be a demo or does that mean anything?
> 
> Thank much!



Sounds as if you haven't registered it yet via the NI Download Centre?? The NI serial number is in the e-mail message you received.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: [RELEASED!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Yes! If anyone is having issues with the instrument, whether download/installation/or operation... we will answer emails ASAP - working on walk through videos and demos now. Appreciate everyone's support!

-Alex


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Nov 25, 2013)

Does this require Kontakt 5.2 or 5.3?


----------



## playz123 (Nov 25, 2013)

Jordan Gagne @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Does this require Kontakt 5.2 or 5.3?



Kontakt 5 Player Compatible, 32/64-bit, MAC/PC compatible


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Nov 25, 2013)

playz123 @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Jordan Gagne @ Mon Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this require Kontakt 5.2 or 5.3?
> ...



Right but newer libraries won't work on on versions of Kontakt that are older than the version it was created on, so if this was made in 5.3 I wouldn't be able to run it on 5.2.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 25, 2013)

5.2 and up required!


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: [RELEASED!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

So who's using this thing already? I think the demo sounds fantastic, just waiting for my internet to be hooked up in my new house before purchasing and downloading.

I am really looking forward to when Orange Tree's INTUITION is released so I can test it with this. My idea is that if the cellos are differentiated enough to play in unison and you can select which one you're using individually in a patch, then we should be able to get a very useful small divisi ensemble using different individual cellos with INTUITION, being able to play chords with single cellos playing single notes or in unison (depending on the mode) and also have poly legato. I think the combination of these two things will be very powerful! Same with the violin.


----------



## tmm (Nov 26, 2013)

I started adding the Blakus to the song I'm working on currently last night, and couldn't help myself but to make literally every staccato note a slightly different length (logically based on what was being played), and the result is beautifully organic sounding. I love the amount of control I have, and the tone is phenomenal. I mixed a 3-cello Blakus ensemble (2nd from left, 1st right of center, full right) with a full Albion I low strings octave patch, and the result is massive, but so defined. Plus, I'm using CC55 (I think that was the CC#) to switch between solo / ens, so I can pull a solo cello out for the parts I want it in, then return the Blakus trio to the rest of the ensemble... all with 1 patch. Can you tell I'm enjoying it? 

Then there's the sul pont legato... I get lost for a minimum of 5 min every time I start playing with that.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: [RELEASED!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Like 'some' of the demo moments (especially Blakus' demo) - but not sure, some of the transitions feel 'abrupt'. Early users - you finding this when 'playing'?


----------



## tmm (Nov 26, 2013)

The short answer is no, not at all. It's so smooth. I was telling Alex, when I first sat down and started playing the Blakus, I tested out a couple of the modes, tweaked a couple parameters, switched on 'sul pont' with some B2... and didn't look back up from my keyboard again for close to an hour. The dynamics control with the legato is absolutely perfect, exactly what I was hoping for, and the variable, real-time length control over the short notes is something I'll never want to be without again if I can help it.

I think the variable attacks play a large part in the smoothness. It took a minute or two to get used to exactly how hard I needed to play to get the attack I was after.

I can't wait to get the matching updates for the Friedlander.


----------



## wcreed51 (Nov 26, 2013)

Will there be updates for the Friedlander, for all the missing articulations?


----------



## Per Lichtman (Nov 26, 2013)

@Wcreed51
Taken from yesterday's Embertone newsletter (in regards to an upcoming free Friedlander update).

"We captured a new set of sustains, tremolos, sul ponticello and a great set of pizzes! Sample chopping begins soon, and the update will be free."


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: [RELEASED!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Beautifully captured instrument . Bravo to the entire team on this library . Lovely tone . Almost forgot this Jem . That said , I'm in , just my bank account needs a week or 2 to catch up to the wish list  Very much looking forward to getting / using this library .


----------



## Viango (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: [RELEASED!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Before I make a choice between the 16 bit version and the 24 bit version, I would like to know if there are "Lo Ram" patches available with the instrument?
Can anybody tell me if they are included in both versions of the Cello?


----------



## Embertone (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: [RELEASED!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Symphonic- thanks!

Viango- both versions (16 and 24bit) have identical nki's. 

Alex


----------



## tboston007 (Nov 28, 2013)

What is the iPad app on the 1st walkthrough video??

I purchased the new Cello and so far am enjoying it very much although did find the 24bit files to be quite intensive on my system so went with 16 for initial tests. 

Thanks for all your hard work, it sounds great!
Todd


----------



## Per Lichtman (Nov 28, 2013)

@tboston007 For Friedlander Violin they used TouchOSC (which they also designed patches to work with) so there's a good chance it could be that. I haven't used TouchOSC yet, though, so I can't be sure.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: [RELEASED!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Yes- to confirm, Friedlander Violin and Blakus Cello both come with a custom made TouchOSC template... Anyone with an iPad can get started by purchasing this 1.99 app. It's very useful - puts all the applicable CC's right in front of your face

Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## tboston007 (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: [RELEASED!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Thank you Alex and Per! Looks like a great app!!
I am finding even with the low ram instruments I am getting some pretty big spikes in CPU usage. Anyone else having similar issues?

I have a MBP 15" 2012 unibody with 16GRam, SSD drive etc. It usually handles instruments with ease. Any ideas on Kontakt settings or something I may be missing?
Thanks!
Todd


----------



## Embertone (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: [RELEASED!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

I'm running at 256 buffer setting with no glitches on my 2008 mac pro. What buffer setting are you running at? Also, setting Kontakt's CPU protection to "relaxed" or "medium" could help.

What sequencer are you using?

I'd suggest deactivating Kontakt's memory server as well...

-Alex


----------



## Embertone (Dec 9, 2013)

Here's a new demo track featuring Blakus and Friedlander: CLARITY THROUGH RAGE

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F124049310&secret_url=false[/flash]

This was a fun one to make- it uses ONLY Friedlander's and Blakus's :D. No other instruments. Thought we would share this with everyone. Thanks!

-Alex and Jon


----------



## HardyP (Dec 9, 2013)

Embertone @ 2013-12-09 said:


> Here's a new demo track featuring Blakus and Friedlander [...] it uses ONLY Friedlander's and Blakus's :D. No other instruments.


I can only say... WHOW! It includes some intensive use of the ensemble mode, i guess? Amazing!


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: [NEW DEMO!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Sounds great. Loving it so far. Just curious - Is there a way to change the relative volume of the different attacks? Sometimes I'm finding that the hard attacks jumps out more than I want it to.

cheers


----------



## tboston007 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: [NEW DEMO!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Thanks Alex, I will try your suggestions. I am working at 32 so I low buffer.
Any other ideas are welcomed.
Best to you
TB


----------



## rnappi (Dec 9, 2013)

Embertone @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> Here's a new demo track featuring Blakus and Friedlander: CLARITY THROUGH RAGE
> This was a fun one to make- it uses ONLY Friedlander's and Blakus's :D. No other instruments. Thought we would share this with everyone. Thanks!
> 
> -Alex and Jon



Wonderful!!!


rich


----------



## Enyak (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: [NEW DEMO!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Awesome sounding demo, guys!

However I am not too fond of that specific modern "Game of Thrones" sound. I wonder how well Blakus Cello would integrate when trying to make it perform in a more delicate and lyrical (as opposed to rhytmic) setting? I basically want it to sound like someone pulled it out of an 80s british OST, think "Last Unicorn".

So, I'd really like to hear a few bars of the Cello playing something sappy and easily recognizable.  "Part of your World", etc.

EDIT: Basically, what I want to hear is whether I can get that "beautiful aching" cello sound. All the CCs seem to be available to go there in theory - but even as accomplished and nuanced as all the demos sound, I am not getting that human quality. But that may be asking for just too much from a VI. Probably a bit of the uncanny valley going on, where the Embertone strings are already *this* close.  Still, I'd like someone hear give it a try.

EDIT2: Obviously that's a Vi, not a Vc, but kinda where I'd want to go soundwise (and it's close-miced, is it not?): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZMM-EEVQtg
I already have Friedlander and I'd love to try that after the update again.


----------



## Embertone (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: [NEW DEMO!] Embertone's Blakus Cello*



Enyak @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> Awesome sounding demo, guys!
> 
> However I am not too fond of that specific modern "Game of Thrones" sound.



To be honest, I have no idea what that means - I've never seen an episode!



Enyak @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> So, I'd really like to hear a few bars of the Cello playing something sappy and easily recognizable.  "Part of your World", etc.



Sure, how's this?





tboston007 @ Tue Dec 10 said:


> Thanks Alex, I will try your suggestions. I am working at 32 so I low buffer.



I wonder if you can clarify, I don't totally understand. Does this mean you must work at a buffer setting of 32? That is insanely low! I don't think you can expect good performance from a lot of VI's at this setting, at least on a machine from Earth, 2013  
Maybe get in touch with me directly - alex AT embertone DOT com!



Echoes in the Attic @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> Sounds great. Loving it so far. Just curious - Is there a way to change the relative volume of the different attacks? Sometimes I'm finding that the hard attacks jumps out more than I want it to.



My solution for this, as you can see in the video above, is to dip CC11 when I want a harsh attack but quieter volume. I also do it when I want to manually "hold back" on a transition, if I feel that the mood calls for something subtler. HOWEVER, this is a cool idea, we will take note and see about adding a feature that can widen/narrow the dynamic range of the instrument. Thanks!



HardyP @ Mon Dec 09 said:


> I can only say... WHOW! It includes some intensive use of the ensemble mode, i guess? Amazing!



Thanks! Yes, I blended the ensemble mode with solo mode and had a ball with it. :mrgreen: 

Thanks all!

-Alex


----------



## Mahlon (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: [A Blakus Cello-y Christmas] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Amazing, Alex, and I think you guys hit the ball out of the park with the 'Cello. This on my Christmas list for sure. I'd love to put it up to Elgar's concerto -- opening or finale.

Mahlon


----------



## tboston007 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: [A Blakus Cello-y Christmas] Embertone's Blakus Cello*

Hey Alex, 
I have an SSD and 16 GB ram in my MBP and it is a pretty fast machine. I do a lot of playing VST live triggered on guitar by a Fishman Triple Play and so getting low latency is pretty important for me. 

I have been able to work in Mainstage successfully at sample rate of 32 on many different vst's including omnisphere, superior drummer etc (high cpu)

Hoping to get some time in the studio in the coming days. I will run some tests and see how it works out and send you a message at the email you provided.
Thanks for your help!
Enjoying the cello very much!!
Todd


----------



## Embertone (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [DEMO - Bach Prelude from Cello Suite No. 1]*

We just finished sequencing a Blakus Cello performance of the prelude from Bach's Cello Suite No. 1 in G Major. Hope you enjoy listening as much as we enjoyed working on this!!

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F128019143&secret_url=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/embertone/bach-embertone-blakus-cello

Love,

Alex and Jon


----------



## dormusic (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Blakus Cello [DEMO - Bach Prelude from Cello Suite No. 1]*



Embertone @ Sun Jan 05 said:


> We just finished sequencing a Blakus Cello performance of the prelude from Bach's Cello Suite No. 1 in G Major. Hope you enjoy listening as much as we enjoyed working on this!!
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F128019143&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> ...



I wish all the other sample developers had the respect you have for the classical repertoire.
Finish the whole damn string series!  
I love you guys.


----------



## kawaivpc1 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: EMBERTONE Blakus Cello [Bach Prelude from Cello Suite No. 1]*

This is the best sounding solo cello library I've ever heard so far....
I hope you guys renovate the violin library with the same concept from Blakus...and please complete the solo string section!
and maybe ensembles in the future... This works pretty well. 
o/~ o/~ o/~ o/~ o/~ o/~


----------



## Embertone (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: EMBERTONE Blakus Cello [Bach Prelude from Cello Suite No. 1]*

Yes indeed! We are updating the violin to match the feature set of the cello... It's going to be great 

Alex


----------



## kawaivpc1 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: EMBERTONE Blakus Cello [Bach Prelude from Cello Suite No. 1]*

we just need a new Blakus Violin library...
o/~


----------



## Embertone (Jan 6, 2014)

That would make no sense, as Blakus isn't a violinist. You've been saying that on our Facebook page as well, right?


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: EMBERTONE Blakus Cello [Bach Prelude from Cello Suite No. 1]*

Sounds very good. Really amazing.

M.


----------



## NewAndImprov (Jan 6, 2014)

Damn, that sounds so good, I'd have never guessed it was sampled. I get so much inspiration from your instruments, the only problem is I get lost in playing them and haven't been completing many tracks using them lately.


----------



## midiman (Jan 6, 2014)

Can you post a video of the midi going on in the BAch suite? Thanks!!


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: EMBERTONE Blakus Cello [Bach Prelude from Cello Suite No. 1]*

My first thought was of it having as nice a sound as any solo cello vsti I've ever heard but then.............I listened to Yo-Yo Ma. That's when it clicked yet again, the user is the key to musicality whether real or virtual.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: EMBERTONE Blakus Cello [Bach Prelude from Cello Suite No. 1]*



rayinstirling @ Tue Jan 07 said:


> My first thought was of it having as nice a sound as any solo cello vsti I've ever heard but then.............I listened to Yo-Yo Ma. That's when it clicked yet again, the user is the key to musicality whether real or virtual.



What? You have a recording of Yo-Yo Ma using the Blakus cello?


----------



## Jonathan Howe (Jan 7, 2014)

I heard Yo-Yo Ma is actually just a keyboard player who got hold of a very early beta copy of the Blakus Cello and has never even seen a real cello in his life.


----------



## duanran007 (Jan 7, 2014)

TodayIWill @ Tue Jan 07 said:


> I heard Yo-Yo Ma is actually just a keyboard player who got hold of a very early beta copy of the Blakus Cello and has never even seen a real cello in his life.



Me too! I also heard he has the world's best midi controller that can converts his brain waves to midi cc PRECISELY





*something is going very, very wrong :lol:


----------



## Embertone (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: EMBERTONE Blakus Cello [Bach Prelude from Cello Suite No. 1]*


----------



## dormusic (Jan 7, 2014)

[email protected]'s pic!


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 7, 2014)

FUNNY!


----------



## Embertone (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: EMBERTONE Blakus Cello [Bach Prelude CUBASE Video (and MIDI File)]*

Here's the Bach Prelude inside my Cubase session:



And a http://www.embertone.com/NO-DELETE/Embertone_BlakusCello_Bach-Suite-in-G_Prelude.mid (MIDI FILE) for anyone curious to try it out...

Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## feck (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: EMBERTONE Blakus Cello [Bach Prelude CUBASE Video (and MIDI File)]*



Embertone @ Fri Jan 17 said:


> Here's the Bach Prelude inside my Cubase session:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man, that sounds great!


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Jan 17, 2014)

So CC1 is assigned to vibrato intensity right? And CC11 is controlling dynamics? What's CC54 there in the modulation lane controlling?


----------



## maestro2be (Jan 17, 2014)

That photo is hilarious lol!


----------



## Embertone (Jan 17, 2014)

Echoes in the Attic @ Fri Jan 17 said:


> So CC1 is assigned to vibrato intensity right? And CC11 is controlling dynamics? What's CC54 there in the modulation lane controlling?



YES! CC 1 is vibrato intensity, There is a CC 14 with minimal data to alter vibrato speed (not shown), CC 11 is dynamics and CC 54 is for responsiveness control... Which basically means START TIME. The higher that controller, the shorter the legato transition is... Resulting in more responsiveness and less transition sound.

Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 17, 2014)

Sounds outstanding. Did you use any EQ? Which verb?


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Jan 17, 2014)

Embertone @ Fri Jan 17 said:


> Echoes in the Attic @ Fri Jan 17 said:
> 
> 
> > So CC1 is assigned to vibrato intensity right? And CC11 is controlling dynamics? What's CC54 there in the modulation lane controlling?
> ...



Cool. You know what would be useful, is if there was an option to increase this control when there is faster playing. A bunch of developers are doing this like for Berlin strings and the Spitfire strings. Would work great with your Cello and violin.


----------



## Embertone (Jan 17, 2014)

NYC - 

Simple little EQ curve, boosted some mid lowz






Verb was a touch of QL Spaces along with some sweeet B2 













Echoes in the Attic @ Fri Jan 17 said:


> Cool. You know what would be useful, is if there was an option to increase this control when there is faster playing. A bunch of developers are doing this like for Berlin strings and the Spitfire strings. Would work great with your Cello and violin.



The instruments already do this! Check out the screenshot. These controls will change how much the legato responds to the speed that you're playing.

A high value for speed UPPER and a small value for speed LOWER will result in a really wide response, meaning that slow playing will have SLOWWWW legato transitions, fast playing will get super quick transitions. If those values are the same, there will be no speed responsiveness... and NORMAL SPEED controls the speed AFTER the transition, so lower percentages will result in streeeetched audio, and longer bow times.

Hope this helps! o=?


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Jan 17, 2014)

D'oh! That'll teach me for not going in to the configure page! Unfortunately I haven't had as much time as I would have liked with it since my music setup is packed up right now... Anyways, good to know!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 19, 2014)

I was initially pretty stunned with the Pocket Blakus and have used it on a few projects now, but the demos for the Embertone Blakus are the best sampled cello demos I've ever heard and will soon make me part with hard earned cash. Nice going.

Have you considered (or have you offered and I missed it) a bundle with your violin?


----------



## markwind (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you for making such an incredibly beautifully sampled cello library. It's incredible. Will be picking this one up very soon.


----------



## nutotech (Jan 28, 2014)

Man, if you guys could bundle this with the Friedlander Violin in a group buy? Love 'em both. Great work Embertonians!

FYI:NYC Composer told me to tell you--that's two sales for sure! http://www.vi-control.net/forum/images/smiles/icon_biggrin.gif (http://www.vi-control.net/forum/images/ ... iggrin.gif)


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 28, 2014)

Post NAMM special? :mrgreen:


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Oct 31, 2014)

Any idea when the color mode is getting added to the Blakus Cello? That's such a useful real-time control.


----------



## Embertone (Oct 31, 2014)

It's not first on our list - but it IS on our list! We are in touch with Blake about recording more samples... We will know more at the beginning of 2015. thanks!

-Alex


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Oct 28, 2016)

Any updates on the color mode for the cello? It's been a while, did I miss it?


----------



## Blakus (Oct 28, 2016)

That's all my fault, not Embertone's.  They've been onto me, but I've been slack. Hoping that by transitioning from my day job at the end of the year, I'll have more time for these things!


----------



## Embertone (Nov 17, 2016)

Echoes in the Attic said:


> Any updates on the color mode for the cello? It's been a while, did I miss it?


Sorry for the late reply. We've had a number of setbacks this year... but it is still near the very top of our agenda. Yes!! Thanks for checking in


----------

